# Jasmin's due in July!



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My girl Jasmie is due to kid in early July. She is a first timer. Hope all goes well. She is starting to form a nice little udder. Can't wait to see what her kid will look like.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy kidding! I love waiting for ffs, you never know what to expect


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you! I am a little worried, but Im sure she will do great. I just wonder how many she has hiding in there! And maybe a buckling this time (had 3 does with my last girl). And can't help but wonder if it/they will have those blue eyes.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think blue eyes are dominant, so I'm bettin at least one kid will end up with baby blues!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yes I hope so. Okay Jasmine has blue eyes, she is bred to Rising Echos MS Mighty Cronus, in his picture I cannot tell if he has blue eyes ( I purchased her already bred so I don't know that info). Cronus' sire RISING ECHOS LB MR SANDMAN and dam POPPY PATCH BTO BELLA BLUE both have blue eyes...so does that mean he has blue eyes and that the kid/s will have them as well? Oh here is a pic I found of cronus from SnR's reference buck page.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My kids and I are starting to get pretty excited. We Had our Isis kid in early April. A 1st for all of us. My 6 year old was at school, so she missed the whole thing. I can't say she wasn't thrilled to get off the bus and find 3 beautiful little babies in the pen. She really wants to see this one though. She loves everything about having goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If Cronus' parents and Jasmine all have blue eyes, it's VERY likely the kid/s will have blue eyes as well.


And I can't blame your daughter for wanting to be there, it's so beautiful and exciting! I hope she gets to witness the miracle this time around


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah she is very excited counting down the days.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I just heard back from the person I purchased from. Cronus has brown eyes. His sire and dam had blue eyes. and their sires and dams had blue eyes also. Jasmine's dam had brown eyes and her sire had blue eyes. So, there is a chance for brown eyes. Cronus has had brown eyed kids to brown eyed dams this year, and blue eyed kids to blue eyed dams. SO strong chance for blue eyes. I sure hope so!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh by the way, could someone tell me if she looks like she might need some copper? I can't tell.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed for blue! It looks like she has the beginning of a fish tail, you can go ahead and copper bolus her.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, I will do that. And yes, keep fingers crossed for those purty blues!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Jasmin's udder has went from a handfull to a few handfuls over night it seems! She is super sensitive about being touched all of a sudden. Before she would let me feel her belly all I wanted to, now she says get away! I walked circles around her and her grain bowl tonight she would pivet away from me everytime! lol a few more weeks till baby time!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

billiejw89 said:


> Jasmin's udder has went from a handfull to a few handfuls over night it seems! She is super sensitive about being touched all of a sudden. Before she would let me feel her belly all I wanted to, now she says get away! I walked circles around her and her grain bowl tonight she would pivet away from me everytime! lol a few more weeks till baby time!


My Peanut is also due July 10th. She is getting the exact same way. No interest in my touching her belly at all. How much grain do you feed her? I'm always worried how much I should be feeding my girl.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I've been feeding her about 1 3/4 cups of grain split into 2 feedings with a handful of BOSS, morning and night. She has alfalfa hay. free choice minerals and baking soda. Not sure if im giving the correct amount, everyone seems to have their own idea of what is the right amount. I am concerned with having HUGE kids, dont want that. but then you also have to worry if she is getting enough to sustain herself and kids during the pregnancy. Anyone feel free to let me know if I should adjust the amount I'm giving her.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> My Peanut is also due July 10th. She is getting the exact same way. No interest in my touching her belly at all. How much grain do you feed her? I'm always worried how much I should be feeding my girl.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lets see who will kid 1st! The race is on haha. keep us updated on her! and goodluck.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL the race is on. Other than being quite large, I don't see any signs of her soon kidding. I'm so excited. This is my first kidding. I will be watching your thread to see the progress. Maybe we will be in stalls watching kids being born at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> LOL the race is on. Other than being quite large, I don't see any signs of her soon kidding. I'm so excited. This is my first kidding. I will be watching your thread to see the progress. Maybe we will be in stalls watching kids being born at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


this will be my 2nd kidding. She is a FF, hope she does ok. Is your doe a FF as well? That would be awesome it they kidded the same time! I think I've commented on your kidding thred as well, I will be checking in!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes she is also a FF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Pics from today


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Jasmine is a beautiful doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

What's new with Jas? Any update? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> What's new with Jas? Any update?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


nothing new, she is just looking more uncomfortable by the day. No discharge or anything yet that I've seen.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Jasmin's udder is getting bigger by the day! At feeding time this afternoon I noticed a huge difference from this morning. Everything seems to be progressing very nicely! About a week and a half to go...so excited.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow that's awesome. I thought Peanut looked bigger also. I'll have to get pics tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> Wow that's awesome. I thought Peanut looked bigger also. I'll have to get pics tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I will try to get some tomorrow too. How is peanut? Jasmine looks so miserable. She lays in the shade most of the day.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Peanut was getting very grouchy especially with Abby, so I had locked her up but she cried a lot so I thought it better not to stress her and I let her out. She really is doing way more than I expected her to be doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Jazzy the day before yesterday, and today. Side by side you can see the difference and she must be having goop because she has hay sticking to her behind lol.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

WOW!!! Look at that udder. I'm so excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

me too!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

It's 93 degrees here....i feel so bad for jasmine. She is panting like crazy. All the other goats are eating on the hay, she has gone inside.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

BAM just like that. doeling born! I knew something was up! update later. with pics to come........


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so jealous but congratulations!!!! Only 1? I thought maybe more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

lol thank you! Yes, just one she already passed the afterbirth. I came out to check on her maybe 15 min after I had left the pen. and she already had baby on the ground.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She was so quiet! Not like Isis who let the who neighborhood know she was in labor. lol She did great baby has nursed.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so happy!!!!! I hope Peanut goes soon. I think she will hold out till her due date. I don't see any action. Please post pics when you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Introducing...........Rosie!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh she is so adorable! I'm super happy for you and Jasmine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

How are Jasmine and Rosie doing? Is she taking to being a mommy well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are doing great. Jasmine is so protective of her baby. She lets me get near but nothing else! Rosie had some trouble findind the teat yesterday, I helped her the 1st couple times. She would look towards the front end of her mamma lol. Today she's a pro! She's already found herself a favorite spot to sleep.


----------

